# Discord - Pastilles de notification absentes



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (4 Mars 2020)

Bonjour,

J'ai les notifications activées dans Discord et je vois bien les bannières dans le centre de notification.
Par contre, aucune pastille indiquant qu'il y a des nouveaux messages sur l'icône   

Auriez-vous une idée ou est-ce lié à l'application ?

Merci.


----------



## nicomarcos (4 Mars 2020)

Bonjour, 
Juste une idée : fais un essai avec "bannières persistantes" peut-être ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (5 Mars 2020)

J’ai mis en persistante hier et aussi activé le son: rien.
Mais Discord semble particulier avec les notifications et sans doute aussi avec les pastilles. Donc j’aimerais bien le retour d’autres utilisateurs


----------



## kasimodem (5 Mars 2020)

Bonjour,

Le niveau de notifications des salons auxquels vous êtes abonné est à paramétrer pour chaque salon, par défaut il n'y en a pas, donc pas de pastilles.
Depuis le site web discord, quand vous êtes sur un salon vous avez en haut à gauche un menu déroulant qui propose le paramétrage des notifications. Là vous choisissez le niveau d'alertes reçues.
Si vous mettez le niveau à @mentions par exemple, il faudra que quelqu'un écrive votre nom sous la forme @mon-pseudo pour que ça alerte. Certains canaux ne propose pas la mention de tous les messages pour éviter le flood.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (5 Mars 2020)

Oui, c’est un truc assez étrange. En tout cas j’ai normalement toutes les notifications d’activées mais ne les vois pas toutes... Aucune ne me mentionnant


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (6 Mars 2020)

Bon, je viens d’avoir une pastille qui s’est affichée. C’était pour un salon muet  mais pour un @ everyone 

Donc les pastilles ne sont sans doutes actives que pour les mentions


----------



## Haizaki (19 Janvier 2022)

Membre supprimé 1129907 a dit:


> J’ai mis en persistante hier et aussi activé le son: rien.
> Mais Discord semble particulier avec les notifications et sans doute aussi avec les pastilles. Donc j’aimerais bien le retour d’autres utilisateurs


Je sais pas si ton problème est résolu depuis le temps mais moi aussi je ne reçois aucune notifications discord depuis plus d'un an


----------

